# Your Dog Is Communicating



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

At Linda's (Motherslittlekeeper) request, here's a good article on dog's Calming signals, The Language of Peace http://www.canis.no/rugaas/onearticle.php?artid=1


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks, Dave, I really enjoy reading this article. I have a better understanding of Tucker's actions now.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Dave and Thanks Linda for suggesting this! I hope some of our members who are first time dog owners will read it. Because it is so easy to miss these signels and have the dog go to other behaviors because we miss or misinterpret what they are doing. 

My blind Lhasa does not do all of the calming signels, this is common with blind dogs as these behaviors are no longer useful to them. For instance he does not do tongue licks or flicks. By the time he becomes aware that their may be a problem with another dog he does the about turn, slow walking and then if the other dog still keeps coming the on the belly. It was a problem as Yogi got older and started resource guarding because it would escalate to growling to Yogi running up to him and pouncing on him as he was flopping on his belly. This was such a challenge in the beginning, I had to learn to watch for Yogi's signels before they turned to growling. I found watching Misty was a good cue as she notices his subtle body language way before I do and she responds with the tongue flicks. It seldom is a problem now however I need to be ever vigilant

Also, Boo Boo will slink away if anyone has soiled in the house or there are ripped papers even if he did not do it. It is a calming signel.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

This is interesting Dave. Sometimes when we are hiking, Scudder will yawn. I say, "are we keeping you up buddy?" I guess he wants me to slow down my pace????

He's also fascinated with the vacuum cleaner and does that puppy look explained in the article. I guess he feels it won't hurt him if he looks cute with his ears tucked down


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great article! I signed up for the email, I am all for information about my boys!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you, Dave! Knew we could count on you!  Very interesting. Going to re-read it - have seen some of those signals and did not realize they had significance.


----------



## LeighaMason (Dec 16, 2010)

Why do kids automatically know more than we do? I walked into the living room yesterday and my son was on his hands and knees in the bow position facing Sugarbaby who was mirroring him. You could tell by the expression on her face she knew it was playtime. Of course the camera was not around...


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Great article, Dave :thumb: I love Turid! I feel I'm so much better at understanding Tori after having read her Calming Signals book.


----------



## Grimnel (Sep 12, 2010)

I found that pixie gives me a quick 'wasup' nod a nod upwards rather than down as a yes nod though she does do that too, I have noticed she does it when she wants my attention to either tell me she's used the pad or one of the boys is up to mischief and taken her toy away from her, almost like she's telling tales, the boys don't nod, does anyone elses do this?


----------



## GoldenLove (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks Dave! Great article! I am always looking for articles/books any information to expand my knowledge. I will enroll to receive the newsletters


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You would not believe how much I see with my boys communicating to each other! Just watch, listen, and learn and you will soon be able to read your Hav.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

There is also plenty of interesting stuff on Q&A on Turid Rugas page. Answers to questions are articles. I learned a lot for them. Ther is also a book, but I cannot get it!

Marina&Roki


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a great website! Thanks, Dave!


----------

